# Greetings from Stavanger, Norway



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*







shallow





















.*


----------



## shallow_ (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks  and thank you for verifying my post.


----------



## shallow_ (Jan 27, 2020)

My diy target so far. Im going to stuff the box with dicarded mattresses and couch cushions, and will have doors on both side to keep inside dry when not in use.

When not in use it will be parked behind a small hedge.










When shooting I can use one of my outside Cameras to keep track of what is happening behind target.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## usmcling (Jan 19, 2020)

I bet Norway is a fun place to hunt.


----------



## Johnc486 (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome from Augusta, Ga


----------



## shallow_ (Jan 27, 2020)

Only its illegal to hunt with bow in Norway..

Im just in it for the fun, targetshooting.


BUT.... If I should crave deer, I would not have to go far..

There are several forest areas near me with deer, and during school vacations when ppl go on holiday the animals will literally walk the streets..

My house is relatively shielded from roads and neighbors, and borders to a lare green area and from time to time Deer will come and camp outside my kitchen window


----------



## shallow_ (Jan 27, 2020)

My cats wouldnt mind either


----------



## Johnc486 (Jan 12, 2020)

That is a very beautiful place you live, I can hunt deer on my land but only interested in target shooting.


----------



## shallow_ (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone 

Hoping to get the target ready for use tomorrow and start hitting some bull's


----------



## shallow_ (Jan 27, 2020)

Was able to finish the front and what stuffing I have for now before it started raining, so did not get to try it yet 

The cover from a free couch serves as front, then the thick pillows make up the stuffing. 

Was only planning on using the cushions, but the fabrick was rather useful too 

Usable target after framing measures 101 x 104 cm, approx 40" x 40". Not sure how th fabrick will hold up to arrows penetrating, but front is easily replaced if needed.


----------



## Zoiviszla (Feb 2, 2020)

That looks safe and a good idea!!


----------



## shallow_ (Jan 27, 2020)

Unfortunately I am at a standstill, weather here has been killing my progress 

Finally got my ebay thumb release in the mail aswell, so looking forward to trying out the difference between wrist vs thumb.

As soon as weather permits I will also set up a camera to film and review my anchor and possibly start tinkering with drawlenght if necessary. Dont think I held draw the same way twice when I first tested..

And also looking forward to trying out slowmo capture on my phone 


Did get one full day of shooting 2 1/2 weeks ago though, and man this was fun. Shot around 70 arrows I think, and the second I had trouble drawing the bow I stopped.

I started shooting at initial poundage, but did tighten 1/2 turn 2/3 into shooting. 

*Are there any guidelines for how fast one should increase drawweight ? Dont want to spend alot of time adjusting sight for weights Im not going to stay at I mean..
*

I ended up shooting from 20m up to 50m, was not sure how fast I felt secure shooting from longer distances, but the accuracy was good enough I just kept backing up 

Photos were taken about 1/3 into session.


----------



## Jmlochala (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome from Kentucky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmlochala (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome, I made a target from my old memory foam bed. I put two 24 x 24 inch pieces back to back.. works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egothrasher (Feb 19, 2020)

That is so cool that you have wildlife like that in your backyard. Target is looking great so far.


----------

